# Μπερδεύοντας τις ...Ναόμες



## Elsa (Oct 20, 2011)

Σήμερα τα Νέα, παρουσιάζουν την είδηση της σύλληψης της Ναόμι Γούλφ, αλλά μέσα στην παραζάλη τους για τον ευρηματικό τίτλο του άρθρου, την αναφέρουν σαν συγγραφέα των βιβλίων της άλλης Ναόμι, της Κλάιν!
_[...]
Η Γουλφ, συγγραφέας διεθνών μπεστ σέλερ για την αντιπαγκοσμιοποίηση όπως το «Δόγμα του σοκ» και το «No Logo» ήταν και η ίδια καλεσμένη στη συγκέντρωση όπου η ειδησεογραφική ιστοσελίδα Huffington Post, της οποίας είναι συνεργάτιδα, τιμούσε τον Κουόμο, καθώς προσερχόταν όμως στην τελετή φορώντας βραδινή τουαλέτα είδε τους αστυνομικούς να αντιπαρατίθενται με περίπου 1.000 διαδηλωτές που φώναζαν συνθήματα υπέρ της φορολόγησης των πλουσίων, μέτρο στο οποίο ο Δημοκρατικός κυβερνήτης αντιτίθεται.[...]_
Πάλι καλά που δεν την μπέρδεψαν με την Ναόμι Κάμπελ...


----------

